# Nikon D3200 or Canon eos 600D



## gauravajmera (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Friends,

New to this forum so at the cost of repetition, putting this post up.

Am basically an amateur wanting to enter the world of photography. Have narrowed down my likes to the above 2 models. Need expert advise as to which one to buy. Budget is around INR 35K. My research below :

1) Canon lens are expensive and only compatible with canon cams. 
2) Canon is more user friendly but once u get used to it, Nikon is better
3) Canon better in low light but noise in Nikon in higher ISO is less.
4) Image quality better in canon n video better in nikon.

Regards,


----------



## Greiver (Apr 11, 2013)

The differences in image quality between Nikon and Canon cameras are negligible from what I've seen.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 11, 2013)

Tough to answer this one, both really good cameras for entry level user.

I would choose the Nikon simply because I have Nikon and love Nikon but I am sure the Canon would serve me just as well.
For me its a tie so just go with your heart.


----------



## ashaker0386 (Apr 11, 2013)

They are both very good cameras! I have both, Canon and NIkon cameras and although, I would say each have their own advantages/disadvantages, I like my Nikon's a little better.

I too thought the Canon would be easier to use, but I've found that Nikon is a little easier and depending on the camera, better overall value. 

But like I said, you can't go wrong with either, both are great entry level cameras!


----------



## jaomul (Apr 11, 2013)

Only point number one you made above is anyway true and that's only half so


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 11, 2013)

Ford vs Chevy?


----------



## jrizal (Apr 11, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Ford vs Chevy?



Ford all the way!  Seriously, both are good brands. And you can't go wrong with either. So it can be like a marriage - you have too pick one which would suit you for the long term. But some things to consider aside from quality aince both are generally the same include one, price and accessories available IN YOUR AREA. Also consider support IN YOUR AREA. Are there service centers by Nikon or Canon IN YOUR AREA? Or are there just authorized third party service centers IN YOUR AREA? For the most part Canon is more popular and widely available compare to Nikon. See what your "heart" desires and also beyond that. Once you "marry" into a system there is no turning back. And "divorce" can be an expensive endeavour.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 11, 2013)

jrizal said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Ford vs Chevy?
> ...


Definitly Ford


----------



## Greiver (Apr 11, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Ford vs Chevy?


Gotta go with Chevy.


----------



## pwat92 (Apr 12, 2013)

gauravajmera said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> New to this forum so at the cost of repetition, putting this post up.
> 
> ...



1)the lenses are not more expensive necessarily, it depends on the one you are buying, and nikon lenses are also only compatible with nikon cameras. 
2)neither is more user friendly they are equally as user friendly, it just depends on what you like more (best thing to do is go to the store and try out each camera)
3)im not sure about this one but im sure they are very close to equal with the canon probably slightly better because its higher end than the d3200
4)image quality is very comparable on both although i would say with two your looking at the canon is probaly better, but 100% canon is better for video, much better.


----------



## jrizal (Apr 12, 2013)

@gauravajmera

Based on your initial post, it seems you are more inclined to Canon. IMO in spite of a balanced view of both brands, you may still want to stick with Canon. So you might as well go with Canon. But that's me.

Here are a couple of links so that you can decide for yourself.

Canon T3i (600D) vs Nikon D3200 - HDSLR Camera Comparison

Canon T3i vs Nikon D3200 - Our Analysis

PS The 600D is also known as the T3i.


----------

